# Bearded Dragon Canned Food



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been researching food but can't find much about this stuff... Rhuu my new rescue is my first time with a Beardie who was "normal" do I'm learning all over again...

Is this stuff any good?

Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc. - Foods

I refer to the canned wet food rather than the canned bugs...

Would it be good to add along with bugs and veg? Could it be a replacement food source for bugs?

I'd rather not feed live if I don't need to though will if it's best for Rhuu hence the questions  

Thanks in advance...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Why do that when live food is readily availible ??

It would be much better for your dragon,its fresher, it has the movement to promote hunting for prey and if dusted, gutloaded and fed alongside salad will be a full diet


----------



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

I wanted to research it, wasnt sure if it could be an addition to his diet and have not heard much about it... figured here the best place to ask.. also wasn't sure as website said it replaces bugs and I hate bugs LOL - though wouldnt consider replacing them unless it was with something equally good for him

I want to do whatevers best for rhuu, at the moment he is on locusts, wax worms and salad and in the week since he arrived he's a totally different dragon.... he does seem to enjoy hunting the locusts and he is much faster than i expected -


----------



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

Livefoods are best, as you've seen they are great little hunters and it helps them get some excersise chasing their food down lol. Ive never used the canned food, but i cant imagine its as good as live.

The good news is though, the older he gets, the more fruit/veg he will eat (in theory) lol so things should only get easier in regards to feeding livefood 

PS. morio worms are a better alternative to wax worms, as wax worms are really fatty. Apologies if you are feeding him those on purpose lol im not sure if your feeding him up after rescuing him!


----------



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

rodgerthealien said:


> Livefoods are best, as you've seen they are great little hunters and it helps them get some excersise chasing their food down lol. Ive never used the canned food, but i cant imagine its as good as live.
> 
> The good news is though, the older he gets, the more fruit/veg he will eat (in theory) lol so things should only get easier in regards to feeding livefood
> 
> PS. morio worms are a better alternative to wax worms, as wax worms are really fatty. Apologies if you are feeding him those on purpose lol im not sure if your feeding him up after rescuing him!



Hiya, thank you and yes I am feeding him up at the moment... He was super scrawny, skinny top of tail, concave body... Seems he'd swallowed a load of the shavings he was kept on as after 48 hours critical care, bath and belly massage he passed a large lump of it then a huge poo and since then poo has been normal.

I thought a few wax worms a day would be good to fatten him up a bit and get him eating again - he's having about six a day split into two sessions... 

So far he has a bowl of veg dusted to eat through the day (collard greens, a little pak choi, half a mushroom and one cherry tomato today... Then he has crickets and wax worms about dinner time and again 6/7 pm... 

He seems to be thriving on it which is good was so worried about him

I've not tried morio worms yet as was a bit worried about overloading his system or giving digestive issues... Planned to start those next week..

Think I'm going to have a go at setting ip a locust colony then at least I know they are treated ok and fed well...


----------



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

GeekyGoth said:


> Hiya, thank you and yes I am feeding him up at the moment... He was super scrawny, skinny top of tail, concave body... Seems he'd swallowed a load of the shavings he was kept on as after 48 hours critical care, bath and belly massage he passed a large lump of it then a huge poo and since then poo has been normal.
> 
> I thought a few wax worms a day would be good to fatten him up a bit and get him eating again - he's having about six a day split into two sessions...
> 
> ...



Sounds brilliant, you've clearly done your research :2thumb: If your feeding up, wax worms are a god send lol. Morio worms may be good as a staple for later on then


----------



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you  

Here's a before/after - the week I have had him..

This time last week:









Tonight:









I think he looks so much better with a plumper belly....*


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG you have done such a good job so far :notworthy: Where did you resue him from?


----------



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

I normally do small furry rescue but had a very special Beardie before, called George who was blind and needed hand feeding etc... He was old and passed away in January...

I wasn't planning to take on another Beardie but then got a call, basically the guy had taken on Rhuu from a friend hoping to sell him but then realised he wasn't in a state to, he was kept on wood shavings, no uv and the guy says he had a heat lamp though I didn't see it, he was thin and not eating...

I got him and put him in the viv, spent 48 hours stringing critical care in, bathing and massaging him in case he was blocked, he was. he eventually passed a large lump of shavings...

After that I started feeding small amounts and building up and he started pooing normally...

I am amazed what decent conditions and food have done to him...


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

It makes me want to cry the way people treat animals which are dependant on you as they are not in their natural habitat. I have never seen a beardie look like that it's quite shocking. At least he is in good hands now. : victory:


----------



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes me too.... 

He's wonderful and I plan to do the best I can for him....


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

If it dont move mine wont touch it lol

Hope these help -

Home - R.E.P.S.

Advice group -

See link in my sig below.


----------



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you  I will take a look...


----------

